# wie an event kommen



## PapstbenR (2. Apr 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte mein Contextmenü um eine neue Funktion erweitern, bekomme aber in der angelegten Klasse keine event mit (wie z.B. bei einem Handler). Diesen benötige ich aber um einen bestimmten Befehl abzusetzen.

Wie komme ich nun an dieses event?

Ausschnitte:

"action" Klasse, die im Contextmenü gerufen wird

```
public class COBQSAction implements IEditorActionDelegate {
public void run(IAction arg0) {
// mach irgendwas
}
}
```

Wenn ich oben in der Leiste einen neue Eintrag erstelle klappt das ganze, da ein handler angelegt wird. Ich will jedoch am besten, dass diese Klasse auch im Kontextmenü aufgerufen wird, damit ich auch keine 2 Klassen gleichzeitig pflegen muss, die genau das gleiche tuen.

```
public class NdvCOBQSHandler extends AbstractHandler {
public Object execute(ExecutionEvent event) throws ExecutionException {
IWorkbenchWindow window = HandlerUtil.getActiveWorkbenchWindowChecked(event);
}
}
```


----------

